# TIPS AND TRICKS FOR CANON 7D MK II



## surapon (Jan 30, 2015)

Dear Friends
Yes, Just for friends , who have GAS. Illness and get 7D MK II like me, FROM CPN.

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/tipsandtricks.do?utm_source=newsletter_january_4_15&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Newsletter

Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## Click (Jan 30, 2015)

Thank you for sharing, Mr Surapon.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## surapon (Jan 30, 2015)

Click said:


> Thank you for sharing, Mr Surapon.
> 
> Have a great weekend.



You are welcome, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. Click.
You too, Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------

